# 2 weeks to get trim



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

After having time away from the gym because of my severe injury i have been slowly getting back to where i was. But my fiancee has gone and booke my wedding last minute now and i need to trim up ASAP as i will have 2 weeks on saturday to get there.

here is my idea please criticise as you feel neccessary -

on a daily basis i will be doing the following:

2 hours cardio (1hr fasted, 1 hour post weights)

100g carbs max

10iu's HGH

10iu's MTII

10iu's novarapid post training

50mg T3

6ltrs of water

100mg test prop, 50mg tren ace, 50mg masteron.

any suggestions?? :beer:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best mate! and with getting trim lol

Congrats J


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I reckon that would trim you up. You seem to have forgotten to eat.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> All the best mate! and with getting trim lol
> 
> Congrats J


cheers jay thanks pal



EssexMalRider said:


> I reckon that would trim you up. You seem to have forgotten to eat.


just sticking to regular high protein diet low carb and low fat at the mo as i need to get this weight off asap!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats Johnny ;-)

Now get to it fat chops :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> Congrats Johnny ;-)
> 
> Now get to it fat chops :thumb:


haha i've dropped a fair bit, in feb i was 20stone now im 17.6 so getting there, will be happy at 17 :thumb:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations btw! Lotsa luck!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Keep us posted on how this goes. all the best for the wedding too!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

cheers pal, my abs are coming in now.... i will post pics of me at 20stone and the finished article in my short term target (wont be anywhere near my competition standard but its something)


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

How much protien are having J


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> How much protien are having J


i would say about 400g pal like to keep in nice and high to maintain muscle


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

look forward to the pics

all the best fella


----------



## gie (Oct 31, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> 100mg test prop, 50mg tren ace, 50mg masteron.


really? tren before wedding seems like a good idea?


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

gie said:


> really? tren before wedding seems like a good idea?


whats wrong with tren like? hes taking it with test so cant see a problem certainly at that dose.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

geordie_paul said:


> whats wrong with tren like? hes taking it with test so cant see a problem certainly at that dose.


Aggression i would of thought.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i found masteron far worse for aggression than tren!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

DNP  lol?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

XJPX said:


> DNP  lol?


been told to stay away from DNP by my sponsor lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hows diet going Johnny


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

great mate im down to 17 stone not bad 3 stone in 4 months.... hows ur training pal?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good mate, strength has come back. Im doing half hour am cardio 5 times a week and im keeping my carbs low as Im going to Marbella for my Hols in August. I want that beach bod going out there and be able to enjoy my food and drink whilst Im there, so im dropping bf as much as pos over the next 8 weeks before I go.

As soon as I get back I will start bulking.

If finance,s go well and have no injuries!! I hope to do the NABBA next year, but im not counting my chickens yet lol.

gets some pics up mate


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i got a week and a half left yet bro so then ill throw up the comparissons!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Just out of curiosity what sort of cardio will you be doing?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

im doing low intesity fat burning cardio mate 1 hour fasted 1 hour post weights!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry I should've been clearer what type x-trainer, walking etc? What BPm you aiming for too?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Bpm? i use a mix of walking and x-trainer (no rower of cycling, too intense for me)


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Ta. BPM = Heart rate?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

lol shouldve said that ... i keep my heart rate below 70% max to burn fat only


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Johnny how did weight loss go? any pics?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Hey Johnny how did weight loss go? any pics?


I'd also like to know! Hope the Wedding went well as well :thumb:


----------



## illegaldanish (Jun 5, 2010)

Hope you had a great day fella


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hope it went well for you bro.


----------

